# Kogha / Sänger



## Popeye (16. Mai 2006)

Hallo|wavey:  

Was haltet ihr von Produkten,
der Hersteller Kogha und Sänger ?

Taugen von Sänger die Rollen und Ruten was ?
Taugen von Kogha die Zelte was ?
Und wie siet es mit den anderen Prudukten,
der genanten Herstellern aus ?


----------



## bennie (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kogha / Sänger*

welche sachen von sänger? die serien sind topp, von den normalo sachen hab ich keine ahnung ....


----------



## Carp4Fun (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kogha / Sänger*

Ich glaube, da gibt`s -wie bei vielen anderen Firmen auch- sowohl taugliche als auch weniger taugliche Produkte. Mit meiner Fototasche und den Zeltnägeln samt Tasche (beides Anaconda) bin ich sehr zufrieden, während ich bspw. vom Magic-Pod und vom Schrumpfschlauch (ebenfalls Anaconda) arg enttäuscht wurde. -Ja richtig, auch gewöhnlicher Schrumpfschlauch kann große Enttäuschung mit sich bringen! 
Bei größeren Anschaffungen ist es meist besser, auf Altbewährtes zurück zu greifen anstatt "günstige" Pionierkäufe zu wagen und es am Ende gnadenlos zu bereuen...


----------



## esox_105 (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kogha / Sänger*

Ich habe von Sänger die Magic Runner Freilaufrollen, und muß sagen, daß ich mit den Rollen sehr zufrieden bin, zumal ich sie sehr günstig erteigert habe.


----------



## dorschhai (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kogha / Sänger*



			
				Popeye schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo|wavey:
> 
> Was haltet ihr von Produkten,
> der Hersteller Kogha und Sänger ?



Von Kogha halte ich gar nix, Sänger ist ab und an halbwegs tauglich. Meine Meinung.


----------



## Popeye (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kogha / Sänger*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> Von Kogha halte ich gar nix, Sänger ist ab und an halbwegs tauglich. Meine Meinung.


 
Hast duschlechte erfahrung mit Kogha gemacht ?
Oder warum hälst du von Kogha nix ?


----------



## dorschhai (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kogha / Sänger*

Ich kaufe lieber Markengerät, hat zwar einen hohen Preis, aber ich weiß was ich habe. Wer sich n bisschen auskennt weiß wie schnell diese Produkte hergestellt werden, um den Preis niedrig zu halten, und welches billige Material verwendet wird. Das ganze spiegelt sich dann meist auch in der Verarbeitung und Haltbarkeit wieder. Deshalb mache ich erst gar nicht den Fehler sowas zu kaufen, bei meinen hohen Ansprüchen würde ich mich nur ärgern...


----------



## punkarpfen (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kogha / Sänger*

Es gibt von Kogha durchaus Sachen, die was taugen, wie einige Schlafsäcke und Taschen. Die Sänger Anaconda Liege ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## bennie (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kogha / Sänger*

also kogha hat meiner erfahrung recht hohe toleranzen bei der vertigung.... man kanns was gutes erwischen oder auch nen montagsmodell kriegen ^^


----------



## melis (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kogha / Sänger*

Warum setzt du Kogha und Sänger gleich? 
Sänger ist zwar auch günstig im Vergleich zu anderen. Die haben aber sehr viele gute Sachen und ein ausgezeichnetes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. z.B. Die Sänger Spirit Feederrute. 
Man muss schon pech haben bei Sänger etwas schlechtes zu bekommen, meiner Meinung sind das Einzelfälle. Sänger hat auch viele Eigenentwicklungen.

Bei Kogha ist alles kopiert. 

Nur im Preis kann man die wirklich gleichsetzen. Bei allem anderen nicht!


----------



## Popeye (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kogha / Sänger*

Mh
Naja. Also ich war am überlegen ob ich mir von Sänger Karpfenruten bestelle 3lbs, und passende Freilaufrollen.
Und von Kogha ein Karpfenzelt.
Meint ihr ich solte lieber die finger von lassen ?


----------



## punkarpfen (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kogha / Sänger*

Welche Sachen denn genau? Die Sensible Touch ist z.B. eine ganz ordentliche Rute. Die Zelte habe ich nur im Katalog gesehen.


----------



## punkarpfen (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kogha / Sänger*

Bei den Rollen rate ich dir eher zu einer Shimano, Daiwa und angeblich sollen die von Okuma auch was taugen.


----------



## Popeye (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kogha / Sänger*

Welche Rolle kannst du / ihr, mir den empfehlen ?
Als Rute hatte ich an die Sänger Shakespeare Carp Specialist K 2 gedacht.
Die 3lbs ausführung 360 cm lang, soll 65,95 Euro kosten.
Oder die  "DAM E-Motion Steckrute Carp".
Die 3 lbs ausführung, 360 cm lang soll 49,95 Euro kosten.
Was haltet ihr von den Rute ?


----------



## Karpfen91 (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kogha / Sänger*

hallo
sind carp-sounder bissanzeiger nicht auch von anaconda oder täusche ich mich da bin mir nämlich nicht ganz sicher. also kenne einen der ne sänger liege hat und wohl auch sehr zufieden ist.
mfg


----------



## punkarpfen (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kogha / Sänger*

Sänger vertreibt die Carpsounder, stellt sie aber nicht her. Die Shakespeare Rute ist schön schlank und tut dem Auge nicht weh, mehr kann ich zu der nicht sagen. Rollen: Daiwa Regal Plus, Shimano Baitrunner.


----------



## Achmin (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kogha / Sänger*

Hallo, ich muß was zu kogha los werden.
Ich weiß nicht genau, ob alle Sachen von kogha so unglaublich schlecht sind, wie die FA 350 Meeresrolle, die ich erstanden hatte, kann aber nach dieser für mich elementaren Erfahrung nur davon abraten, Artikel dieser Marke zu erwerben.
Die Rolle hatte zunächst einen Konstrucktionsfehler, der dazu geführt hat, das beim Auswerfen auf dem Kutter alle 10 Min. sich die Schnur in den Schlitz unter der Verblendung der Frontbremse gesetzt hat.....und batsch !!! war die Schnur gerissen. Das ging so oft , bis ich keine Schnur mehr auf der Rolle hatte.Das stärkste war dann, das man mir bei Askari unterstellt hat, ich hätte einen "Auswurffehler".
Im übrigen hat die Rolle eine so schlechte Wicklung gehabt, das man schlicht nicht lange angeln konnte mit ihr, da nach kurzer Zeit sich nach jedem Wurf Knoten bildeten.
Es würde mich in diesem Zusammenhang interessieren, ob außer mir noch ein FA 350 Besitzer ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht hat.
Ich für meinen Teil werde nie, wirklich nie nie nie wieder irgend etwas von kogha, perka etc. kaufen, und sei es nur ein rutenhalter.
Ich frage mich seither beim Kauf von Angelgerät vorher, ob ich etwas will, was auch wirklich funktioniert. Jeder Artikel muß für seinen jeweiligen Einsatzbereich ganz bestimmte Kriterien erfüllen. Damit er hierfür entsprechend aufwendig entwickelt und hergestellt werden kann, muß Geld ausgegeben werden. Deshalb darf der Artikel dann auch mehr kosten, als ein Nachbau,der mit möglichst billigen Materialien halbgar von Leuten zusammengebaut wird, die keine Ahnung von dem haben, was sie da fabrizieren und dabei von Leuten unterwiesen werden, denen es genauso geht.
Ich glaube, das dies auch für ein Zelt gilt. Gerade bei einem Zelt kommt es auf gutes Material und Verarbeitung an.


----------



## Virous (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kogha / Sänger*

Ich denke nicht, das Hausmarken wie Kogha, Perca, Silverman grundsätzlich schlecht sind. #q Natürlich werden sie nicht die Qualität einer Sportex erreichen, aber das sollen sie ja auch gar nicht, was man ja schon am Preisunterschied erkennen kann. Aber es gibt sicherlich Produkte von den Askari-Hausmarken, die sehr wohl :m sind...

Wenn man sich z.B. bei Minimal oder Norma usw. umsieht stellt man auch fest, dass diese Hausmarken wie "JA!" führen. Und die kauft man ja auch weil sie BILLIG sind und für den Preis durchaus ihren Zweck erfüllen, auch wenn die Chips nicht genauso wie die von Crunchips schmecken ;-) |kopfkrat

Zu Sänger kann ich nur sagen, dass ich selber eine Sänger Anaconda Sensible  Touch II mit 2,75lbs fische und ich mit dieser Rute mehr als nur zufrieden bin. Finde dieses Teil absolut hervorragend in allen Bereichen... #6


Und ich denke man muss nicht immer ein High-end Produkt mit ans Wasser ziehen, denn ich denke der Fisch richtet sein Beißverhalten nicht nach der Wahl des Bissanzeigers oder des Karpfenstuhles aus. 

:q


----------



## Popeye (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kogha / Sänger*



			
				Virous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke nicht, das Hausmarken wie Kogha, Perca, Silverman grundsätzlich schlecht sind. #q Natürlich werden sie nicht die Qualität einer Sportex erreichen, aber das sollen sie ja auch gar nicht, was man ja schon am Preisunterschied erkennen kann. Aber es gibt sicherlich Produkte von den Askari-Hausmarken, die sehr wohl :m sind...
> 
> Wenn man sich z.B. bei Minimal oder Norma usw. umsieht stellt man auch fest, dass diese Hausmarken wie "JA!" führen. Und die kauft man ja auch weil sie BILLIG sind und für den Preis durchaus ihren Zweck erfüllen, auch wenn die Chips nicht genauso wie die von Crunchips schmecken ;-) |kopfkrat
> 
> ...


 
Hallo
Sag mal was kann ich einer rute mit 2,75 lbs an Wurfgewicht zumuten ?
Könnte ich da in der Weser mit angeln ?
Reichen die auch für das Hechtangeln ?


----------



## bennie (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kogha / Sänger*

für hechte auf jeden fall....


----------



## Virous (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kogha / Sänger*

Bennie: Weil ganz viel Leidenschaft irgendwann sehr viel Leid schaft... 

also meiner Rute würd ichs schon zumuten.  Ist ein echter Kraftprotz dieses Teil...


----------



## dorschhai (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kogha / Sänger*



			
				Virous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke nicht, das Hausmarken wie Kogha, Perca, Silverman grundsätzlich schlecht sind. #q Natürlich werden sie nicht die Qualität einer Sportex erreichen, aber das sollen sie ja auch gar nicht, was man ja schon am Preisunterschied erkennen kann. Aber es gibt sicherlich Produkte von den Askari-Hausmarken, die sehr wohl :m sind...
> 
> Wenn man sich z.B. bei Minimal oder Norma usw. umsieht stellt man auch fest, dass diese Hausmarken wie "JA!" führen. Und die kauft man ja auch weil sie BILLIG sind und für den Preis durchaus ihren Zweck erfüllen, auch wenn die Chips nicht genauso wie die von Crunchips schmecken ;-) |kopfkrat


Das muss man erstmal schaffen, Lebensmittel mit Rutenbau zu vergleichen! |uhoh:

Die Hausmarken der Discounter werden hauptsächlich von den Unternehmen hergestellt, die auch die Originale produzieren. 
So etwas gibt es bei Lebensmitteln, versuche mal Sportex, Harrison & Co dazu zu bringen, NoName Varianten für einen Bruchteil des Preises zu bauen. 

Jedoch gibt es nur sehr wenige Blankschmieden auf der Welt, sodass Billigblanks und Premiumblanks duchaus aus der selben Schmiede kommen können - aber auch da werden sie unterschiedlich hergestellt, den irgendwoher muss der Preis kommen.

Und ich finde nicht, das Ruten mit einer Preisdifferenz  > 100 €  den selben Zweck erfüllen. Für den Laien im Ansatz schon, aber nicht für den passionierten Angler... 

In diesem Sinne.


----------



## Popeye (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kogha / Sänger*

Was empfelt ihr mir den.
Ich möchte halt mit der Karpfenrute auch auf Hecht, Zander und Aal angeln
Hautsächlich angel ich in der Weser.
Also reicht eine Rute mit 2,75 lbs oder solte ich lieber eine mit 3 lbs nehmen.
Was kan ich den ca. an Gewicht mit einer 2,75 lbs und 3 lbs Rute werfen ?


----------



## melis (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kogha / Sänger*

@ Popeye
Da dir niemand antwortet, 1 lbs sind ca. 28gramm.


----------



## Eaglex1 (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kogha / Sänger*

Nimm die 3 lbs, sind ca. 120 g Wurfgewicht. 
Könnte im Fluß vielleicht zu wenig sein. Kenne die Weser nicht, in Sachen Strömung.


----------



## bennie (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kogha / Sänger*



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> @ Popeye
> Da dir niemand antwortet, 1 lbs sind ca. 28gramm.


#
wobei testkurve nicht gleich wurfgewicht ist!

1 lbs sind ca 4xx gramm...... die rute biegt sich bei x lbs um 90 grad...


----------



## MC-Carp (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kogha / Sänger*

@ popeye

Hi !
Habe ebenfalls die DAM Steckrute, allerdings mit 2,75 lbs. Bin zufrieden damit.
Hat mich bis jetzt nicht im Stich gelassen, und für die paar Euros ist die Verabeitung gut. Ich habe gegen diese Ruten nix zu meckern.
Oh weia und dann hab ich auch noch Kogha Freebite Rollen, aber auch die funzen einwandfrei. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, daß mein größter Karpfen nur 33 Pfund wog, seit dem ich diese Klamotten benutze.
An Land wollte sich der Karpfen nicht zu meiner Ausstattung äußern, komisch ? 
Spaß beiseite, denke auch das es in der Fertigung Unterschiede gibt. Und wenn die Teile Dir nicht gefallen schick sie zurück. So einfach ist das.
Der freundliche Kogha-Händler nimmt die zurück.

CU
MC-Carp


----------



## Popeye (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kogha / Sänger*



			
				MC-Carp schrieb:
			
		

> @ popeye
> 
> Hi !
> Habe ebenfalls die DAM Steckrute, allerdings mit 2,75 lbs. Bin zufrieden damit.
> ...


 


Na das war endlich mall ne aussage wo ich was mit anfangen !!!
Danke !!!
Aber sag mal was kannst du den jets an gewichte damit werfen ?
Ich meine mit der DAM ?


----------



## Knispel (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kogha / Sänger*



			
				Popeye schrieb:
			
		

> Na das war endlich mall ne aussage wo ich was mit anfangen !!!
> Danke !!!
> Aber sag mal was kannst du den jets an gewichte damit werfen ?
> Ich meine mit der DAM ?


 
1 lbs sind 28,375 g Wufgewicht ( 454 : 16 ), ich sage immer rund 30 g . Nun kannste rechnen. 2 lbs = 60 g , 2,25 lbs = 67,5 g, 2,5 lbs = 75 g, 2,75 lbs = 82,5 g usw. Die Ruten können in der Regel aber immer etwas mehr ab, aber obengenannte Werte kann man gut als Ausgangswert betrachten.


----------



## melis (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kogha / Sänger*

@ Eaglex1, bennie und Popeye.



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> #
> wobei testkurve nicht gleich wurfgewicht ist!
> 
> 1 lbs sind ca 4xx gramm...... die rute biegt sich bei x lbs um 90 grad...


 
@bennie: Lies dir mal die Postings 23 und 24 durch.
Niemand hat behauptet das Testkurve gleich Wurfgewicht ist! 
Die Frage war nach dem Wurfgewicht und nicht, was bedeutet lb.



			
				Eaglex1 schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm die 3 lbs, sind ca. 120 g Wurfgewicht.


 
@Eaglex1: 3 lbs sind 85 Gramm *maximales* Wurfgewicht. Wenn du mit einer 3 lb Rute 120g. schwere Montagen wirfst, wird dir die Rute in kürzester Zeit um die Ohren fliegen. (Bitte erkundige dich bevor du solche Tipps gibst).

Für alle die es mir nicht glauben, hier der Text aus einem alten Lehrbuch, welches an Aktualität nicht verloren haben dürfte. 

Testkurve
Karpfenruten werden meist nach so genannten Testkurven klassifiziert. Diese Belastungskurven stehen für die Kraftreserven einer Gerte. Die Testkurve gibt an, wie viel Gewicht an die horizontal gehaltene Rute gehängt werden muss, bis deren Spitze im rechten Winkel nach unten zeigt. Auf den Ruten finden sich in der Regel Angaben in lb (1 lb = 453,6 Gramm).
Faustformel: Zur Berechnung in das maximale Wurfgewicht in Gramm wird das "Testkurvengewicht" (lb-Angabe) mit 453,6 multipliziert und durch 16 geteilt.


----------



## C.K. (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kogha / Sänger*



> Jedoch gibt es nur sehr wenige Blankschmieden auf der Welt, sodass Billigblanks und Premiumblanks duchaus aus der selben Schmiede kommen können - aber auch da werden sie unterschiedlich hergestellt, den irgendwoher muss der Preis kommen



Wenn Du wüsstest.......!:q


----------



## bennie (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kogha / Sänger*

noe, musst mich net so anmachen.... wenn ich lese 1lb sind X gramm kann ich das so nicht stehen lassen......


----------



## Knispel (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kogha / Sänger*



			
				C.K. schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du wüsstest.......!:q


 
Nun drück Dich mal etwas genauer aus....#c


----------



## melis (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kogha / Sänger*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> noe, musst mich net so anmachen.... wenn ich lese 1lb sind X gramm kann ich das so nicht stehen lassen......


 
Wo habe ich dich den angemacht?
Und ja man kann sagen 1lb sind x Gramm. Dafür gibt es doch die Faustformel, die in jedem guten Lehrbuch zu finden sein sollte. 
Deshalb rechnen alle mit 30 Gramm weil es einfacher ist. Sind aber 28,35 Gramm.

(x lb mal 453,6 ) : 16 = maximales Wurfgewicht.


----------



## Knispel (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kogha / Sänger*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> 1 lbs sind 28,375 g Wufgewicht ( 454 : 16 ), ich sage immer rund 30 g . Nun kannste rechnen. 2 lbs = 60 g , 2,25 lbs = 67,5 g, 2,5 lbs = 75 g, 2,75 lbs = 82,5 g usw. Die Ruten können in der Regel aber immer etwas mehr ab, aber obengenannte Werte kann man gut als Ausgangswert betrachten.


Nochmal zum nachlesen....


----------



## bennie (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kogha / Sänger*

klar nur die formulierung ist falsch. ein englisches pfund (lb) entspricht in etwa 30gr wurfgewicht.... ein lb IST 4XX gramm

sonst fangen die ganz schön leichte fische


----------



## melis (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kogha / Sänger*

Was kommst du den jetzt mit so einer Ausrede. Klar kann ich sagen ein lb _ist_ x Gramm Wurfgewicht. Ich definiere _ist_ mit Wurfgewicht.

@ Knispel 
Ich schrieb schon in Posting 30 alles. War nur etwas langsamer beim Tippen, da ich mehr Text hatte.
Quelle Wikipedia:
*1 pound* = 16 oz.  = 256 dr. = 7000 gr = 453,59237 Gramm


----------



## bennie (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kogha / Sänger*

ach vergisses..... ich wollts nur richtig stellen, nicht dass nen neuer glaubt ein pfund wäre nur 30gr


----------



## C.K. (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kogha / Sänger*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Nun drück Dich mal etwas genauer aus....#c




Sehr viele Blanks (nicht alle, ohne Frage!) findet man in hochpreisigen, sowie in billigpreis Segment wieder. So ganz ohne Unterschied in der Herstellung. 
Der Unterschied liegt meist dann in der Ausstattung der Blanks, wie billige Ringe die billig befestigt worden sind etc.

Interessanterweise habe ich mal diese Feststellung auf einen Kutter in DK gemacht von einen ganz schlauen Angelkollegen.

Er hat, eine Rute bei mir, mit einem Discounterlogo gesehen. Sofortige Aussage: "Alles Schrott, nur meine Markenrute ist die beste" Das ganze ohne die Rute in die Hand zu nehmen. 

Hätte er es vieleicht getan, hätte er festgestellt, das er den gleichen Blank wie seine teure Markenrute in der Hand  gehabt hätte. 

Er glaubt sicherlich noch heute, das seine Rute die bessere gewesen ist!|rolleyes |supergri 

Dafür sehe ich das die Werbung greift:


> unterschiedlich hergestellt, den irgendwoher muss der Preis kommen.


----------



## melis (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kogha / Sänger*

Wir sprechen hier vom Wurfgewicht. Wer sollte dann glauben 1 Pfund sind 30g.?So blöd ist hier niemand.


----------



## bennie (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kogha / Sänger*

aber gerade der Aufbau machts doch aus. Ich z.B. lege viel Wert auf das Vertrauen in mein Gerät. Da weiß ich was ich habe und wenn ich nicht bereit wäre, etwas mehr dafür auszugeben, würde ichs ja auch lassen.....  jedem das seine nur andere leute zu zwingen was anderes zu fischen kann man nicht... man kanns vielleicht nur gegenüberstellen und erläutern


----------



## Knispel (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kogha / Sänger*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> ach vergisses..... ich wollts nur richtig stellen, nicht dass nen neuer glaubt ein pfund wäre nur 30gr


 
ja gut, da hab ich mich wohl etwas falsch ausgedrückt, aber ich denke einmal, alle wissen wie es gemeint war, da in anderen Posting das egl. Pfund ja mit Dezimalstelle angegeben war. Das wusste ich auch nicht, habe immer gedacht 1 lbs sind 454 g.
@C.K.
kann ich nicht sagen, obwohl ich bei Angelzubehör manchmal denke, das ist das gleiche Teil wie das mit dem Fuchskopf drauf, nur billiger. Aber gerade bei Angelruten gibt es doch auch unterschiede in der modulität der Blanks ( IM 6, IM 8 und "normale" 08/15 Faser )


----------



## Popeye (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kogha / Sänger*

Hallo.
Danke für die ganzen Antworten !!!
Das hat mir weiter geholfen.
Aber ich wolte hir keinen Krig zwischen euch auslöhsen !!!
Auf jeden fall weis ich jets endlich bescheit wie das berechnet wird, SUPI !!!


----------



## MC-Carp (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kogha / Sänger*

@ popeye :

Theorie erklärt, jetzt zur Praxis : 90 Gramm peitsch du mit der Rute ordentlich weg, kein Problem.
Bei uns am See benutze ich jedoch nur max. 80 Gramm.

Bis jetzt ist hat keine der 3 Ruten irgendwelche Macken entwickelt.

Habe erst eine ausprobiert und dann gleich 2 nachbestellt!

CU
MC Carp


----------



## Popeye (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kogha / Sänger*

Danke MC-Carp


----------



## punkarpfen (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kogha / Sänger*

Wenn denn man die Ruten alle gleich ausfallen würden...
Bei meinen Sportex in 2,75lbs. kann ich ordentlich was dranhängen. Dagegen sind billige 3 lbs. Ruten häufig schon beio 90g an ihrer Grenze angelangt.


----------

